# Dog named Trigger steps on gun, shoots owner



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=37121241&nid=711&fm=most_popular&s_cid=article_popular-3

Thought I would share


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

The anti gun morons at KSL had actually put up a picture of a winchester .22 semi auto rifle with a scope on it....the story was about a dog shooting a shotgun. I pinged the brain surgeons at KSL and politely informed them that the picture they originally put up was a rifle and not a shotgun...I see they replaced it with some shotgun shells....man they hire idiots over there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> The anti gun morons at KSL had actually put up a picture of a winchester .22 semi auto rifle with a scope on it....the story was about a dog shooting a shotgun. I pinged the brain surgeons at KSL and politely informed them that the picture they originally put up was a rifle and not a shotgun...I see they replaced it with some shotgun shells....man they hire idiots over there.


These days I doubt that the majority of people that you meet on the street could tell you the difference between a shotgun and a rifle. It isn't like when I grew up and every kid knew the difference along with owning one or the other.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It isn't like when I grew up and every kid knew the difference along with owning one or the other. 

speaking of that - it did my heart and head good last week- I drove to Vernal and purchased a boat- when I pulled into their drive way 3 kids between I would say 7 and 10 were running around the yard with BB guns in their hands and mom was yelling " don't shoot the neighbors chickens" Life is still good


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I believe we have a member here (buns of steel is his sig.) that can relate to that story.


----------

